# P100d vs p85d purchase help



## mc0819 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi I be purchase my first Tesla , looking to get an model s. All my previous car were having sunroof, I must have an sunroof even it may have leaking problems later, so my only choice will the either p85d or the pre facelift 2017- 18 p100d, I skip p90d due to the negative feed back on battery degrading.

Right now there is an 2015 p85d done only 10000 miles, seems like a good deal, within my budget range, but colour red not my favorite, can live with it, it has insane mode.

Obvious we all know the p100d is the better choice, faster and longer range, it's almost double the price of p85d now, and there is none for sell .

My question is, can someone own or driven both, how much performance difference is the p85d insane vs the p100d Ludacris? And how much real world extra range the p100d wil getting? Any other features the p100d is significant better than the p85d? Like build quality and others. 

Been owning a few high performance gas car in the past, my real reason switch to ev car is for the faster acceleration and performance. Plus yes sunroof is a must, or else I be buying a model 3 performance new, I know it's better and newer tech, but the sunroof option really stop me getting it.

I plan to keep the car at least 6 to 8 years, will be updated the MCU 1 to 2. Can someone give me some advice should I buy the p85d and enjoy ev now, or wait maybe a bit longer for the more superior p100d to drop price to my budget and buy. With the model s plaid coming out, I sure there be more p100d coming to second hand market.

Any advice be great, thanks


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Not really an answer to your question, but as a former sunroof lover, the huge glass roof on the Model 3 makes me forget all about a sunroof. And yes a new Model 3 Performance will have all the latest tech and power you are looking for. The 3 also handles better and is more nimble than the S.


----------



## mc0819 (Oct 22, 2021)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Not really an answer to your question, but as a former sunroof lover, the huge glass roof on the Model 3 makes me forget all about a sunroof. And yes a new Model 3 Performance will have all the latest tech and power you are looking for. The 3 also handles better and is more nimble than the S.


Thanks for your help, yes it's a no brianer to get the model 3 performance, actually brand new is cheaper than used p100d, better performance and tech everything. But the feeling of wind blow above my head feeling is important, I will stick with an Tesla with sunroof.

Anyone know does all p85d have performance suspension, is it still air suspension?


----------

